

Podcasts for Software Developers - airingpods
http://www.airingpods.com/cats/software-developers/

======
airingpods
Also detailed lists: [http://www.airingpods.com/cats/javascript-and-web-
developer/](http://www.airingpods.com/cats/javascript-and-web-developer/)
[http://www.airingpods.com/cats/mobile-
developer/](http://www.airingpods.com/cats/mobile-developer/)
[http://www.airingpods.com/cats/net-and-microsoft-
developer/](http://www.airingpods.com/cats/net-and-microsoft-developer/)

